# Text an Logoform anpassen (Illustrator) Wie?



## ThomasTomTom (22. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich will ein Logo in Illustrator bauen. Da es zum T-Shirtdruck diehnen sol, muss es eine Vektorgrafik sein.

Das Logo steht, nur soll die Schrift in dem Logo,genauso geformt sein, wie das Logo, in dem die Schrift steht.
z.B. wie beim Harley Davidson Logo HD LOGO   .Und zwar der Text Motor Cycles. Das iss genau so ein Besispiel.
Wie bekomme ich die Schrift so geformt?

Ich bitte um Hilfe, da ich schon lange Probiere, es aber nicht hinbekomme


----------



## zechi (23. Januar 2005)

Nimmst du dein Textfeld und machst folgendes:
Object> Envelope Distort > Make with Mesh ( =Gitter, das du beliebig verzerren kannst) oder > Make with Wrap ( = vorgefertigte Formen).


----------



## ThomasTomTom (23. Januar 2005)

Hab die Deutsche Version, hoffe ich finde deine genannten Optionen.
Aber Danke für die Antwort, werde es gleich morgen probieren!


----------



## ThomasTomTom (23. Januar 2005)

Habe das gerade mal Probiert, aber ich bekomme nur eine Form die einer Tür mit Türbogen ähnelt, aber nicht die Form, welche z.B. Das Wort "Motor" im Harley Davidson Zeichen hat.
Und zwar soll es am ende eine Form von einem Haus mit Spitzdach haben.
Unten und die Seiten gerade und oben ein spitzes Dach drauf sozusagen...
Oder besser gesagt, wie ein Zirkuszelt.. Schaut euch einfach mal das Logo an, dann versteht ihr was ich meine... 

Das was du sagtest funktioniert aber wunderbar, nur bekomme ich damit nicht die Form hin, da ich die Form nur mit den "Vorgefertigken" Formen verändern kann, aber leider bekomme ich es nicht hin, das ganze nach Lust und Laune zu verformen.

Kann mir vieleicht noch jemadn ausführlicher erklären wie ich sowas machen kann?


----------



## zechi (23. Januar 2005)

Hab das jetzt gerade mit der Gittervariante grob nachgebaut - geht ganz gut, mit ettwas Mühe kann sich sowas dann auch sicher sehen lassen.

Für deinen Fall vergiß die Formen, sondern bearbeit die Gitterpunkte mit dem Direktauswahl-Werkzeug (a).


----------



## ThomasTomTom (23. Januar 2005)

Hey, nun hats geklappt...

Danke für die Hilfe...!


----------

